# Unique Front Blade!



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, I finally found a front blade that doesn't look too difficult to build.

It's also the type of implement I wouldn't mind loaning to my neighbor or friends as well. What-cha' think???

SHARTEL


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It is painted RED. JD Green would be better


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I like it Shartel! You look like you're having fun using it too!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I'ts not mine, nor as that me ....but it does look rather interesting.

All joking aside, the thing acutally looks well thought out and fabricated nicely. I suppose one could add it to a small lawn tractor if you were chained up for a little traction.

SHARTEL


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope it has an air bag as when it hits a piece of cement sidewald that is sticking up it will be over the handlebars lol.

fun way to move snow though, hope he put some lower gear in for some easy pedaling under a load.


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

I like it and like they say "necessity is the mother of invention."


----------

